# Schnörkel Design in Photoshop



## fox_2_k (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich würde gern in Photoshop ein Schnörkeliges Design mit Linien erzeugen. Hab aber kein Ahnung wie das geht. Man muss doch nicht jede Linie zeichnen. Oder?
So in der Art wie hier: http://amerabulaila.com/shoe/b shoe copy.gif

Gruß fox


----------



## derpfaff (10. Februar 2008)

Ich würde sagen, da musst du mit dem Pfadwerkzeug arbeiten. Anders bekommst du das nicht so sauber hin...

Gruß
derPfaff


----------



## Mew (10. Februar 2008)

wenn du das rote so im Hintergrund meinst, solltest du fertige Brushes benutzen  Das geht am besten


----------



## ink (10. Februar 2008)

Moin
Diese Art nennt sich Swirly Curls (zur Erklärung)
Wie bereits gesagt gehen fertige Brushes am Einfachsten 
und selbst erstellen wenns was Eigenes oder sehr sauber sein soll.

Ist zwar ein Tut für Illu, aber sollte bis auf einige Einschränkungen auch für PS gehen.
http://www.bittbox.com/illustrator/illustrator-how-to-make-custom-swooshes-swirls-and-curls/

So bekommst du nen Einblick wie das funktionieren kann.
Alles weitere solltest du alleine schaffen 

Peez


----------



## Boromir (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo fox,

im Anhang findest du ein paar Brushes zum probieren, sind schön groß und gute Qualität.

Boromir


----------



## fox_2_k (11. Februar 2008)

Danke erst mal für die Antworten!
@Boromir: Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe! Wie hast du die erstellt? Funktioniert das nur mit Illustrator? (Kenn mich nämlich mit Illustrator noch nicht aus.)

Gruß


----------



## Mew (12. Februar 2008)

Solche Brushes gibt es fast überall zu downloaden ^^ Gib mal bei Google Brushes für Photoshop ein ^^ Du wirst eine große Auswahl an Angebote bekommen.


----------



## Klein0r (13. Februar 2008)

Sonst ist hier sicher was dabei wenn man nen moment sucht:

http://search.deviantart.com/?secti...scale:5&q=in:resources/applications/psbrushes


----------

